

Thinking outside the box with java - offdrey
http://zeroturnaround.com/fun/pencils-down-solutions-to-our-pat-the-unicorns-java-puzzle/

======
offdrey
Here is the post explaining the challenge
[http://zeroturnaround.com/fun/magical-java-puzzle-pat-the-
un...](http://zeroturnaround.com/fun/magical-java-puzzle-pat-the-unicorns/)

